# Anyone here from orlando florida?



## deegan1979

Hi, im keen to here from anyone living in orlando florida as ill be visiting next year but cant find any car rental firms that offer classic american muscle cars to hire.
Help would be greatfully appreciated thanks


----------



## Turbo Tony

Hertz allow you to choose the modern versions of the Mustang, Challenger and Camaro, but I've not seen any of them that will allow you to rent a classic.

...Of course, I've never looked!

If you like classic cars, be sure to visit Church Street, they have street car shows on the weekends.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Get yourself to Old Town cruise on a Sat night, sorry cant help hiring a classic but have hired Mustangs from Hertz on previous trip.


----------

